# Backstory Wanted For These Horses!



## ahorseandadog (28 June 2018)

Writing this for a friend whose looking to find out more details about a couple of the horses at their riding school  

Faugher Lucky (Lucky):
- part connemara 
- dapple grey
- approximately 14.1hh
- around 15/16 years old I think
- has been at the riding school for 6 years
(Does anyone recognise the name "Faugher" either? Have had a look but haven't come up with anything.)

Scarrymore Billy (Billy):
- believed to be part shire
- black with three white socks, and a white snip + star on his face
- 16.2hh, long back
- also believed to be around 14/15 years old
- has been at the riding school for around 4 years
(Again, does anyone know of a 'Scarrymore' stud?)

Powerful Patches (Finley):
- just a regular cob
- piebald
- 14.1hh/14.2hh
- around 13/14 years old
- has been at the riding school for around 4 years

Flaming Sapphire (Sapphire):
- cob, potentially has some welsh? 
- piebald, arrived at the stables hogged
- 13.3hh but arrived roughly at the height of 13.1hh
- currently 6 years old
- has been at the riding school for 2 years
- arrived with a mare called 'Dot' (well built cob, piebald, 14hh)

Would be lovely if someone could get in touch and provide a bit about their past!


----------



## spacefaer (28 June 2018)

There are 4 horses registered with the Faugher prefix on the Irish Horse Register - 
Faugher Bluebell, 1988 chestnut mare of unrecorded breeding. 
Faugher Holly 1986 grey mare of unrecorded breeding
Faugher Moon Shadow 1995 Grey mare out of Faugher Holly by Tulira Barney
Faugher Mean Oiche 1998 Grey colt out of Faugher Holly by Tulira Barney

Tulira Barney is Connemara with a very famous prefix.

The two out of F. Holly were bred by a Jennifer Coe of Donegal. She may well have bred your chap, although he is not on the IHR.


----------



## ahorseandadog (28 June 2018)

spacefaer said:



			There are 4 horses registered with the Faugher prefix on the Irish Horse Register - 
Faugher Bluebell, 1988 chestnut mare of unrecorded breeding. 
Faugher Holly 1986 grey mare of unrecorded breeding
Faugher Moon Shadow 1995 Grey mare out of Faugher Holly by Tulira Barney
Faugher Mean Oiche 1998 Grey colt out of Faugher Holly by Tulira Barney

Tulira Barney is Connemara with a very famous prefix.

The two out of F. Holly were bred by a Jennifer Coe of Donegal. She may well have bred your chap, although he is not on the IHR.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much - a massive help! You wouldn't happen to know where I can go through the Irish Horse Register myself, in a hope of contacting Jennifer Coe?


----------



## spacefaer (28 June 2018)

There is a drop down box within the search engine when you are within a particular animal's record, that says "contact breeder". However, when I clicked on it, it said "details not available". I don't know if you might have any luck contacting the IHR direct (link below). They might be able to contact the breeder on your behalf?

https://breeding.horsesportireland.ie/Default.aspx


----------



## Shay (29 June 2018)

Do you have the passport names for the other three?  As you have probably found out there is no registered breeder prefix scarrymore and the other two sound like classic RS names given by kids but not reflected in the passport names.


----------



## ahorseandadog (29 June 2018)

Shay said:



			Do you have the passport names for the other three?  As you have probably found out there is no registered breeder prefix scarrymore and the other two sound like classic RS names given by kids but not reflected in the passport names.
		
Click to expand...

Scarrymore Billy/Flaming Sapphire/Powerful Patches are all their passport names


----------



## Shay (30 June 2018)

Then I think you might have come to  a dead end I'm afraid.  Sorry.


----------

